# Newb Asking For Advice...



## karate23 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering what style of karate should I start off with? Im interested in striking and self defense, good in street fights. I was thinking kenpo would be good, then once I got good at that I would like to learn brazilian jujitsu.  What do you guys suggest? Thanks.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 9, 2007)

This seems to be a commonly asked question....and i must admit that i asked the same one when i started a few months ago. 

I'll offer the same advice i was give: get along to a few schools. Most offer a free introductory lesson. Have a go and get a feel for what the school offers.
My experience was that a number of schools that do the same style had very different "vibes" - and personally i think making sure you are at a school that is going to compliment you is more important than the style. 

Anyway, there are probably more experienced people who around here who can tell you the differences and advantages\disadvantages of each style - so i will leave that with them.

Whatever you choose, make sure it compliments you.

Best of luck


----------



## still learning (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello, Many Kempo/Kenopo styles have striking and takedown techniques in them.

As far for any Karate schools most are very good.

Best is to visit the many martial art schools and get a feel for what you may want. (most times it is best to visit and watch a few classes each.)

Aloha,


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 10, 2007)

These guys are correct, try classes at a couple schools, get a feel for it. Through many discussions on this very board, it seems that the instructor is the most important aspect of your training, I agree.

Welcome to MartialTalk ... BTW ... enjoy!


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 10, 2007)

Umm user is banned ? so i doubt they would see the replys   But you all are very friendly and helpful so thats cool ​


----------

